# Reliance Wireline Broadband: Any reviews??



## utkarsh73 (Aug 9, 2012)

I recently moved to Lucknow and I am looking for a good broadband connection. I came across a good plan from Reliance wireline broadband.



*dl.dropbox.com/u/62898354/reliance%20broadband.JPG


I am looking for the Night Zoom 799 or Night Zoom 649 plan but the thing is, I have never heard of Reliance broadband. Anyone ever used it? How is their service and all? Suggest any better alternative if you know of.

Thank You.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 9, 2012)

Even I like Reliance plans. Was searching and stuff but didn't find any detailed review..


----------



## utkarsh73 (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally I got the Reliance broadband connection with Night Zoom 649 plan for Rs. 650. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2114114918.png

This is the ping result for day time(8 am to 10pm). And why is the upload speed so high??


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats!
Good ping.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Finally I got the Reliance broadband connection with Night Zoom 649 plan for Rs. 650.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2114114918.png
> 
> This is the ping result for day time(8 am to 10pm). And why is the upload speed so high??


Bad ping, really bad.


----------

